# KAOHSIUNG | Hygge | 112m | 367ft | 28 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Hygge | 112m | 367ft | 28 fl | U/C*

甲六園Hygge欣民權









































Building Name: *Hygge*

Native Name: *甲六園Hygge欣民權*

Street Address: *No. 18, Minquan 1st Rd., Lingya Dist.*

City: *Kaohsiung* 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

Country: *Taiwan* 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Developer: *Jia Liu Yuan Construction Corp.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.617968, 120.314511*


Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *111.95m*

Height source: 高雄市高樓列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书

Current Building Status (Built, Proposed, Cancelled, Destroyed, etc...): *U/C*

Construction Dates--

started: *2019*
finished: *2022*(estimation)

Above ground floors: *28*
Basement floors: *6*
Gross Floor area:
Unit count: *178* 

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): * office / residential / parking garage* 


2020.12.12








FB高都觀測站


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

So they named a Taiwanese skyscraper after a Danish word? That's pretty cool!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> So they named a Taiwanese skyscraper after a Danish word? That's pretty cool!


Yeah,they sure did.Nice,thanks,I guess..lol...We sure love to hygge with our democratic and 21st century liberal/rational value political Asian ally and its people as well...lool..Might be in this hygge building to start with.Who knows?..lool..😬🤪😅👍✌👌🤙


----------

